# اجهزة تعقيم المياه بالأشعة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .

اطلعوا على هذا الملف وانتظر استفساراتكم .

البغدادي


----------



## mmn (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز و بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## رعد طه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع تعقيم المياه بواسطة الاشعة فوق البنفسجية مهم وحيوي .واذا كان هناك تفاصيل اكثر ارجو عرضها في المنتدى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

اذا كان لديك اي سؤال او اسفسار من ناحية معينة لا تتردد من طرحه .

البغدادي


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mah55555 (22 يناير 2010)

ممكن ترسل لى هذا الموضوع مرة اخرى فانا لا اجدا وشكرا اخى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز .

انقر الملف الملحق بشرط ان يكون لديك برنامج word

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز و بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي البغدادي


----------



## ahmadba (12 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررر كتير


----------



## محمدعبدالعال جاد (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل جدا 
ولى استفسار عن كيفيه الحصول على الجهاز او تصنيعه ان امكن


----------



## faerrd (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الاستفاده اكتملت منك


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

